# Meetings > Λ-άμδα >  Σύνοψη των αποτελεσμάτων μέχρι τώρα

## Belibem

Φαίνεται πως είμαστε πλέον σχεδόν όλοι εδώ. Θα ήταν λοιπόν σκόπιμο να γίνει μια ανακεφαλέωση των αποτελεσμάτων που είχαν έως τωρα οι ψηφοφορίες μας στο 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/l-amda/

Α. Σχετικά με τη μορφή του λ-ΑΜΔΑ. 
Η ψηφοφορία έδειξε ότι προτιμάται να έχει το λ-ΑΜΔΑ μορφή τακτικού περιοδικού.
Δηλαδή στόχος μας θα είναι η τακτική κυκλοφορία ανά 1-2 μήνες, με αυστηρή σελιδοποίηση με μόνιμες στήλες και σαφές πίνακα περιεχομένων. Αυτή η μορφή προυποθέτει ειδικές δεσμεύσεις απο την πλευρά των αρθρογράφων.
Ειδικότερα όποιος αναλάβει κάποια στήλη δεσμεύται ότι 
α) (Ποσότητα) Θα πρέπει να γράψει συνολικά τουλάχιστο 5 άρθρα για την στήλη πριν αποσύρθει σαν αρθρογράφος απο το λ-ΑΜΔΑ.
β) (Ποιότητα) Τα άρθρα που θα παραδίδει θα αποτελούν περιεχόμενο υψηλής ποιότητος με μεγάλη συνοχή απο τεύχος σε τεύχος.

Για να εξασφαλίσουμε όσο το δυνατό περισσότερο τόσο τις απαιτήσεις για ποσότητα και ποιότητα των παραδοταίων άρθρων έχουν τεθεί δυο κανόνες
i) Τα παραδοταία άρθρα θα περνούν απο κάποιας μορφής ποιοτικό έλεγχο (η σύσταση τις επιτροπής δεν έχει αποφασιστεί ακόμα)
ii) Πριν απο την κυκλοφορία κάθε τεύχους είναι απαραίτητο να έχει ήδη παραδοθεί προς έλεγχο η ύλη τουλάχιστο για τα 2 επόμενα τεύχη (εξαιρούνται οι στήλες που ασχολούνται με την επικαιρότητα). Δηλαδή πριν επιτραπεί η κυκλοφορία κάθε τεύχους, ο κάθε αρθρογράφος θα πρέπει να εξασφαλίζει έτοιμο υλικό για 2 επόμενα τεύχη.
iii) Τέλος για να ανατεθεί κάποια στήλη σε κάποιον αρθρογράφο είναι απαραίτητη προυπόθεση απο εκείνον να ετοιμάσει ένα αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα για τα θέματα που θα παρουσιάσει στα 5 πρώτα άρθρα. 


Μενει να ορίσουμε:
1) Τη σύσταση της επιτροπής ποιοτικού ελέγχου
2) Πόσο αναλυτικό θα πρέπει να είναι το πρόγραμμα που θα παραδόσει ο κάθε αρθρογράφος για να αναλάβει κάποια στήλη
3) Το γενικό πλαίσιο συγραφής των άρθρων (απαιτούμενες σελίδες, βαθμός εξειδίκευσης, κώδικας δεοντολογίας)

Β. Σχετικά με το μέγιστο αριθμό των αρθρογράφων σε ένα δεδομένο θέμα/στήλη. 
Αποφασίστηκε ότι σε μια στήλη θα μπορούμε να έχουμε μέχρι 2 αρθρογράφους.

Μένει να ορίσουμε:
Αν και πως τροποποιούνται οι απαιτήσεις σε στήλες με παραπάνω απο έναν αρθρογράφους. Θα είναι δηλαδή τα άρθρα του καθένα ανεξάρτητα (θα εκδίδονται και τα 2 στο ίδιο τεύχος) ή συμπληρωματικά (έκδοση σε διαφορετικά τεύχη εναλλάξ). Μια υβριδική λύση με βάση την συνεννόηση των αρθρογράφων θα ήταν επίσης δυνατή.




Μια δεύτερη συνάντηση με πιο μεγάλη απαρτία αυτή τη φορά είναι απαραίτητη για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε αρκετά θέματα. Μπορούμε ως τότε να κάνουμε εδω τις προτάσεις μας ώστε να μην χάνουμε ώρα στη συνάντηση. Παρακαλώ τα posts που θα γίνονται να είναι ουσιαστικού χαρακτήρα (με κριτική και αντιπροτάσεις) και όχι άσχετα με το θέμα

----------


## dimkasta

Συμφωνώ για τη νέα συνάντηση.
Ειδικά για μας που δεν είμασταν στην προηγούμενη, ώστε να γίνει και ο τελικός καταμερισμός των θεματικών ενοτήτων.

Άν είναι εύκολο δώστε μας μια εικόνα του καταμερισμού μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Belibem +++

Επίσης την ευθύνη για το περιεχόμενο των κειμένων την φέρει ο συντάκτης του κειμένου και όχι το λ-ΑΜΔΑ. 
Η επιτροπή είναι υπεύθυνη να ορίζει τα θέματα και όχι το περιεχόμενο.

Μην ξεχνάτε ότι το λ-ΑΜΔΑ αποτελεί την 4η εξουσία του Δικτύου!

Παράλληλα πρέπει να οριστεί αν το λ-ΑΜΔΑ μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί αποσπάσματα από το forum και γενικά ποιες θα είναι οι πηγές του. 

Όσω αφορά θεματικές ενότητες, θα ήθελα να υπάρχει η ενότητα των συνεντεύξεων. Είναι κάτι που δίνει στο λ-ΑΜΔΑ περισσότερο την εικόνα του περιοδικού.

Επίσης επειδή το γέλιο κάνει καλό αν έχουμε κάποιον σκιτσογράφο μπορούμε να έχουμε ένα δισέλιδο με ΑΜΔΑ comics. 

Τα how-to είναι το must καθώς και συγκριτικά test από κεραία μέχρι κάρτα γραφικών (για του φανατικούς των 3-d games).

Επείδη περιοδικό δεν νοείται χωρίς αναγνώστες, μια στήλη αναγνωστών κρίνεται ως μόνιμη στήλη.

Μια ακόμα στήλη που θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο είναι η παρουσιάση μιας ασύρματης κοινότητας (εντός ή εκτός συνόρων)


 ::  Θέτω και μια πρόταση για τον τρόπο διανομής του περιοδικού.
Με το σκεπτικό προώθησης του ΑΜΔΑ, απευθυνόμαστε και σε άτομα που δεν είναι συνδεδεμένα στο ΑΜΔΑ, δεν έχουν inet κτλ. 
Αν μπορούσαμε να έχουμε σε pdf το κάθε τεύχος και κομμένο σε cd θα μπορούσαμε να το δίανεμουμε σε περιπτώσεις fests, σε εκθέσεις ή όπου αλλού κριθεί απαραίτητο. 
Τα έσοδα από το cd θα μοιράζονται ως εξής: 
To κόστος έκδωσης cd θα κρατήται μαζί με ένα μικρό ποσοστό για το ταμείο του λ-ΑΜΔΑ ενώ το υπόλοιπο θα δίνεται στο ταμείο υλικού στον Σύλλογο.
Τα χρήματα που θα μένουν στο λ-ΑΜΔΑ θα χρησιμοποιούνται για το ίδιο το λ-ΑΜΔΑ. Αν κάτι στο μέλλον δεν πάει καλά με το λ-ΑΜΔΑ τα περιουσιακά στοιχεία του λ-ΑΜΔΑ θα πάνε στον Σύλλογο.

----------


## socrates

> Παράλληλα πρέπει να οριστεί αν το λ-ΑΜΔΑ μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί αποσπάσματα από το forum και γενικά ποιες θα είναι οι πηγές του.


Γνώμη μου είναι ότι αρκεί να αναφέρει την πηγή του! Εγώ πχ είχα κάνει ένα post-δημοσκόπηση για το "Τι πιστεύεται ότο προσφέρει το awmn που δεν προσφέρει μια γρήγορη ιντερνετική γραμμή". Είναι καλό να αναφέρουμε τα αποτελέσματα της δημοσκόπησης βγάζοντας κάποια ουσιαστικά συμπεράσματα.




> Όσω αφορά θεματικές ενότητες, θα ήθελα να υπάρχει η ενότητα των συνεντεύξεων. Είναι κάτι που δίνει στο λ-ΑΜΔΑ περισσότερο την εικόνα του περιοδικού.


Έχει συζητηθεί! Θα υπάρχει στο παρουσίαση των κομβούχων από τον acoul. Η συνέντευξη από τον Mauve αποτελεί συλλεκτικό κομμάτι  ::  




> Επίσης επειδή το γέλιο κάνει καλό αν έχουμε κάποιον σκιτσογράφο μπορούμε να έχουμε ένα δισέλιδο με ΑΜΔΑ comics.


Όλοι συμφωνούμε... ζητήται σκιτσογράφος!




> Επείδη περιοδικό δεν νοείται χωρίς αναγνώστες, μια στήλη αναγνωστών κρίνεται ως μόνιμη στήλη.


Αν έχουμε αρκετά μηνύματα τότε ναι μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε μια τέτοια στήλη... ίσως είναι λίγο νωρίς για τέτοια στήλη. Ωστόσο θα πρέπει να ζητήσουμε ένα λογαριασμό e-mail [email protected] στον οποίο οι αναγνώστες θα μπορούν να στέλνουν τα μηνύματα τους και τις παρατηρήσεις τους.




> Μια ακόμα στήλη που θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο είναι η παρουσιάση μιας ασύρματης κοινότητας (εντός ή εκτός συνόρων)


Για να γίνει αυτό (εκτός συνόρων) θα πρέπει να είναι στα Αγγλικά κάτι που δεν είναι εφικτό την παρούσα στιγμή για μια στήλη... εκτός αν αποφασίσουμε όλο το περιοδικό να είναι Αγγλικά  ::  




> Θέτω και μια πρόταση για τον τρόπο διανομής του περιοδικού.
> Με το σκεπτικό προώθησης του ΑΜΔΑ, απευθυνόμαστε και σε άτομα που δεν είναι συνδεδεμένα στο ΑΜΔΑ, δεν έχουν inet κτλ.
> Αν μπορούσαμε να έχουμε σε pdf το κάθε τεύχος και κομμένο σε cd θα μπορούσαμε να το δίανεμουμε σε περιπτώσεις fests, σε εκθέσεις ή όπου αλλού κριθεί απαραίτητο.
> Τα έσοδα από το cd θα μοιράζονται ως εξής:
> To κόστος έκδωσης cd θα κρατήται μαζί με ένα μικρό ποσοστό για το ταμείο του λ-ΑΜΔΑ ενώ το υπόλοιπο θα δίνεται στο ταμείο υλικού στον Σύλλογο.
> Τα χρήματα που θα μένουν στο λ-ΑΜΔΑ θα χρησιμοποιούνται για το ίδιο το λ-ΑΜΔΑ. Αν κάτι στο μέλλον δεν πάει καλά με το λ-ΑΜΔΑ τα περιουσιακά στοιχεία του λ-ΑΜΔΑ θα πάνε στον Σύλλογο.


Ναι συμφωνήσαμε να είναι σε pdf μορφή. Διαφωνώ με την πώληση. Τουλάχιστον όχι σε αυτό το στάδιο. Καλό είναι να μην προτρέχουμε.




> Μενει να ορίσουμε:
> 1) Τη σύσταση της επιτροπής ποιοτικού ελέγχου
> 2) Πόσο αναλυτικό θα πρέπει να είναι το πρόγραμμα που θα παραδόσει ο κάθε αρθρογράφος για να αναλάβει κάποια στήλη
> 3) Το γενικό πλαίσιο συγραφής των άρθρων (απαιτούμενες σελίδες, βαθμός εξειδίκευσης, κώδικας δεοντολογίας)


1. Θα μπλέξουμε τα μουστάκια μας με επιτροπή. Προτείνω ένας από την ομάδα να γίνει ύστερα απο ψηφοφορία επιμελητής (κάτι σαν εκδότης) και να επιφορτιστεί με την ποιότητα του κειμένου και την γενική παρουσίαση. Κάθε 4 μήνες θα κάνουμε εκ νέου ηλ. ψηφοφορία ώστε να υπάρχει αξιολόγηση του από την ομάδα. 
2. Δεν είναι μετρήσιμο.... ας δώσουμε το πρόγραμμα ο καθένας και αν χρειάζεται επιπλέον ανάλυση το ξανασυζητάμε.
3. Ας κάνουμε το πρώτο τευχος και ορίζουμε τις παραμέτρους μετά βλέποντας το αποτέλεσμα.



 ::  Σε γενικές γραμμές προτείνω να πιάσουμε δουλειά και να γράψουμε τα πρώτα άρθρα...  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Για τις ασύρματες κοινότητες ενωούσα όχι να βγάλουμε το περιοδικό σε αγγλική μορφή αλλά να δούμε τι γίνεται έξω με αντίστοιχες κοινότητες.
θα μπορούσαμε μέσω email να τους ζητήσουμε να γράψουν οι ίδιοι την παρουσιάση τους και να κάτσουμε να την μεταφράσουμε.

----------


## dimkasta

.


> εκτός αν αποφασίσουμε όλο το περιοδικό να είναι Αγγλικά


Το περιοδικό στα Αγγλικά δεν έχει και πολύ νόημα. 
Αυτό που ίσως θα ήτανε χρήσιμο θα ήτανε η μετάφρασή του και η προώθησή του σε παρόμοιες κοινότητες στο εξωτερικό.

Εφ' όσον κριθεί σκόπιμο κάτι τέτοιο πολύ ευχαρίστως να ασχολήθώ με τη μετάφρασή του στα Αγγλικά.

----------


## NetTraptor

Στις λεπτομέρειες δεν βρίσκω τίποτα το όποιο να μην μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε…

Αλλά μιλάτε για CD, hard copy και ραδίκια… Ποιος θα τα κάνει αυτά? Με τι ποιοτικό αποτέλεσμα και ποτέ?

Θα προτιμούσα ένα portal… το hard copy ας έρθει μετά… δεν έχουμε ιδέα σε τι μπελά μπαίνουμε μου φαίνεται  ::

----------


## elkos

μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε με κανένα περιοδικό (ή περισσότερα) να μοιράζει το "Λ" σε μορφή pdf???

μπορούμε να στήσουμε ένα mail σύστημα διανομής του Λ μέσω e-mail???




> Για τις ασύρματες κοινότητες ενωούσα όχι να βγάλουμε το περιοδικό σε αγγλική μορφή αλλά να δούμε τι γίνεται έξω με αντίστοιχες κοινότητες.
> θα μπορούσαμε μέσω email να τους ζητήσουμε να γράψουν οι ίδιοι την παρουσιάση τους και να κάτσουμε να την μεταφράσουμε.


+++

----------


## Belibem

Αρχικά παρακαλώ διαβάζετε προσεκτικά και μην γράφετε άσχετα γιατι σε λίγο το thread δε θα βγάζει νόημα!!!!!
Το θέμα μας σε αυτό το ποστ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΔΙΑΝΕΜΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΙΚΟ!! Το θέμα μας είναι αυτό που λέει ο τίτλος. Τι αποφάσεις έχουν ληφθεί μέχρι τώρα (μέσα απο τις ψηφοφορίες και την συνάντηση). Αν κάποιος απο αυτούς που δεν συμμετήχανε μέχρι τώρα έχει κάποια ένσταση/κριτική/προσθήκη ΕΠΙ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ ας το γράψει εδώ για να πάμε παραπέρα.

επι του θέματος λοιπόν  ::  





> Παράθεση:
> Μενει να ορίσουμε:
> 1) Τη σύσταση της επιτροπής ποιοτικού ελέγχου
> 2) Πόσο αναλυτικό θα πρέπει να είναι το πρόγραμμα που θα παραδόσει ο κάθε αρθρογράφος για να αναλάβει κάποια στήλη
> 3) Το γενικό πλαίσιο συγραφής των άρθρων (απαιτούμενες σελίδες, βαθμός εξειδίκευσης, κώδικας δεοντολογίας)
> 
> 
> 1. Θα μπλέξουμε τα μουστάκια μας με επιτροπή. Προτείνω ένας από την ομάδα να γίνει ύστερα απο ψηφοφορία επιμελητής (κάτι σαν εκδότης) και να επιφορτιστεί με την ποιότητα του κειμένου και την γενική παρουσίαση. Κάθε 4 μήνες θα κάνουμε εκ νέου ηλ. ψηφοφορία ώστε να υπάρχει αξιολόγηση του από την ομάδα.
> 2. Δεν είναι μετρήσιμο.... ας δώσουμε το πρόγραμμα ο καθένας και αν χρειάζεται επιπλέον ανάλυση το ξανασυζητάμε.
> 3. Ας κάνουμε το πρώτο τευχος και ορίζουμε τις παραμέτρους μετά βλέποντας το αποτέλεσμα.


1. Δεν νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει την ευθήνη να φέρει αποκλειστικά 1 άτομο. Ακόμα θεωρώ ακόμα καλύτερο οι επιμελητές/chief editors να μην είναι κάποιοι απο τους αρθρογράφους αλλά κάποιοι τρίτοι (θα μπορούσε να είναι πχ κάποιος απο το ΔΣ αν ενδιαφέρεται, ακόμα ο dti νομίζω ότι είχε εκδηλώσει ενδιφέρον)
2 και 3. Εδώ έχεις ένα δικαιο.




> Επίσης την ευθύνη για το περιεχόμενο των κειμένων την φέρει ο συντάκτης του κειμένου και όχι το λ-ΑΜΔΑ.
> Η επιτροπή είναι υπεύθυνη να ορίζει τα θέματα και όχι το περιεχόμενο.


Φυσικά και την ευθύνη για κάθε άρθρο (όπως και τα πνευματικά εύσημα) τη φέρει ο συντάκτης. Χρειαζόμαστε όμως και κάποιο υποτυπώδη έλεγχο για την προστασία του project (αν και θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δε θα γίνουν παρεμβάσεις). Δεν υπονοώ ότι κάποιος μπορεί να είναι κακόβουλος και να trollarei μέσα απο τα άρθρα του λάμδα, αλλά ότι μπορεί να μην έχει κατανοήσει καποια σημαντική παράμετρο που θα οδηγήσει σε μη αποδεκτά άρθρα. (πχ φανταστήτε κάποιο άρθρο το οποίο ασχολείται με παρουσίαση υπηρεσιών του AWMN. Τι θα γινόταν αν ο αρθρογράφος έγραφε πάνω στη χαρά του για τα 500k με τα οποία "κατέβαζε" τα Warez απο το dc?) 

Ακόμα στη συνάντηση είχε γίνει μια προσπάθεια να γίνει ένας διαμοιρασμός των στηλών στους αρθρογράφους. Προτείνω όμως η διαδικασία να επαναληφθεί διότι δεν είχαμε απαρτία και πιστεύω ότι ίσως κάποιοι μείνουν δυσαρεστημένοι με τις επιλογές.

----------


## elkos

επί του θέματος... αρχικά πιστέυω ότι πρέπει κάθενας να ποστάρει κάποια στιγμούλα (σε πόσο καιρό το αφήνω σε εσάς...) πέντε πλάνα άρθρων... που τουλάχιστον να λένε 
τίτλους...υποενότητες...
άν μετά χρειάζεται κάτι το σηζητάμε

----------


## socrates

Δύο παρατηρήσεις....

1. Καλό είναι να μην κάνουμε λούπες σε αυτά που λέμε. Υπάρχουν ήδη κάποιες αποφάσεις για τις ενότητες... αν τώρα θέλει κάποιος να γίνει κάποια αλλαγή μπορεί απλά να το ζητήσει (πλέον και μέσω του forum). Το θέμα το ποιος θα αναλάβει τι είναι ακόμα ανοιχτό. Βέβαια θεωρώ ότι σε μία εβδομάδα από τώρα πρέπει να έχουμε καταλήξει αλλιώς θα το συζητάμε αιώνια!

2. Άποψη μου είναι ότι η επιτροπή θα μας δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα. Προτιμώ ένα άτομο αποδοχής παρά δύο ή τρία. Μια άλλη πρόταση είναι να δημοσιεύονται τα άρθρα εδώ πριν τα βάλουμε στο περιοδικό. Έτσι ο καθένας από εμάς θα μπορεί να ελέγχει το περιεχόμενο και αν υπάρχουν σοβαρές και βάσιμες ενστάσεις ο συγγραφέας θα υποχρεούται να ανασυντάξει το κείμενο.

----------

